# Let's fork it...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys!!

Wanna bring your forks to me next Saturday March 15th?? Sometime around noon or early afternoon??

Just let me know which models or brands do you want service so I have the right oils. I have now 5wt, Fox (7wt), some leftovers of Zoke 7.5wt, and some leftovers of 10wt.

The 5wt oil is crap, so I'll try to get some Yamalube goodness.

Charge free just for you, my friends. 

Rzoz, you'd be bringing the Rev and the AM, I think.
Arivas?? Reba, right?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

That would be great! and yep, its a reba, noon would be best for me if possible, I'm doing a loooong ride on sunday, so saturday is going to be somewhat short...! Let me know hour and triques to take!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> That would be great! and yep, its a reba, noon would be best for me if possible, I'm doing a loooong ride on sunday, so saturday is going to be somewhat short...! Let me know hour and triques to take!
> 
> El Rivas


Just your fork... Noon is OK.

If you can get any FULL synthetic engine oil in 15W-50 or 20W-50 that'd be great. The important is the "15W" or "20W"... the other number is irrelevant for our use.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, I'll go after work, engine oil is kind of easy to get around here... 

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> Wanna bring your forks to me next Saturday March 15th?? Sometime around noon or early afternoon??
> 
> ...


For now, just the AM.... what do you need?

thanks


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Ok, I'll go after work, engine oil is kind of easy to get around here...
> 
> El Rivas


Couple details about the oil...

100% synthetic is best.

*NOTHING* that says "Alto Kilometraje" or "Larga Duracion".... those oils sometimes have seal swellers to stop block leaks. That would destroy the seals of a fork.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For now, just the AM.... what do you need?
> 
> thanks


I think I'm covered for the AM. I'll let you know if anything.

Ok, maybe your cassette tool if you have one. Mine worked on Rito's fork, but I've read that some cassette tools work better than others.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rzoz... are you coming in??

Arivas already confirmed. Rocky Rene should be there too but later on.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rzoz... are you coming in??
> 
> Arivas already confirmed. Rocky Rene should be there too but later on.


I did want to go, but it turns out I have Sinusitis and Bronquitis, so I'll have to do it other day, sorry for the short notice. Are you going to ride or on vacation next weekend?

Thanks


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I did want to go, but it turns out I have Sinusitis and Bronquitis, so I'll have to do it other day, sorry for the short notice. Are you going to ride or on vacation next weekend?
> 
> Thanks


Bummer... well, it'll be another day.

Yeah, some day of the next week I'll be riding. Drop me a line. I can take you to Chiluca for a fitness spin or you can give me a ride up Ajusco to get my knuckles white.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So Arivas showed up and I had the chance to experiment... I meant, service... his fork.

Then I did some work on mine as it was clunking some and it took some oil in the main piston to quiet it down. 









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-15









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-15









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-15









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-15

I was actually surprised on the ease of service of these things... Maybe for a complete teardown and overhaul it becomes more complicated, but it's pretty easy.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Como me hubiera gustado acompañarlos, aca en su casa tengo varios forks arrumbados que necesitan servicio y aca en Guadalajara, no hay gente que le sepa a eso de las suspensiones. 
En una ocasion lleve mi Fox vanilla a que le cambiaran de resorte, pues traia el medio y yo lo necesitaba con el ligero (que ya vienen incluidos en la compra del fork). Lo lleve a una tienda con taller, se supone de las mejores de aqui, no digo nombres por no herir suseptibilidades, pero no sabian ni siquiera que llevaba resorte y mucho menos en donde iba . (ellos creian que todos los fox eran de aire, y me estaban juzgando de loco porque yo le queria poner un resorte). Asi que tube que ir a comprar a la ferreteria la llave y el cubo para quitar la tapa superior, pues ellos tampoco la tenian, le lleve el manual y asi fue como le pudieron cambiar el resorte. 
Warp, seria bueno que dieras una gira nacional, dando servicios por toda la republica, yo creo que te iria bien.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene, muchas gracias por la sesion de demitificacion del servicio a la tijera! Despues de haber visto lo que hay que hacer los $700 de teknobike se ven algo onerosos... y la charla no hubiera sido tan interesante y por supuesto no habria habido cervecitas...! Un saludo tambien a su muy agradabe/amable seniora!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Saludos Rene, muchas gracias por la sesion de demitificacion del servicio a la tijera! Despues de haber visto lo que hay que hacer los $700 de teknobike se ven algo onerosos... y la charla no hubiera sido tan interesante y por supuesto no habria habido cervecitas...! Un saludo tambien a su muy agradabe/amable seniora!
> 
> El Rivas


En serio cobran $700????   

Que cambian sellos y todo? O es $700 mas partes??

En todo caso, me alegra ver que para la proxima ya te veo comprandote una perica y unas cuantas llaves para hacerlo tu mismo. Eso es lo que cuenta. :thumbsup:

Mi señora te manda sus mas atentas disculpas por no haberte invitado nada de comer... me vi muy mal... Mil disculpas.

DrFoes... Buscate los Service Instructions para los modelos que necesitas y hazlo tu mismo. Generalmente, lo que necesitas son unos cuantos dados (sockets), llaves allen y unas cuantas llaves. Una buena perica que abra hasta unos 30mm es deseable.

Lo mas caro es el aceite a menos que necesites reemplazar algo y es *MUY* dificil romper algo en una tijera. Deveras, MUY dificil cagarla. Te pueden quedar mal los niveles de aciete, pero te das cuenta porque algo deja de funcionar.

Si no tienes miedo a llenarte las manos de aceite/grasa, es un trabajo para hacer tu mismo.

Lo mas complicado de la Vanilla, es empujar las botellas mientras aflojas la tuerca del lado del resorte. Requiere un poco de malabares, pero no es superdificil.

Despues de haber manoseado un amortiguador, ya veo que tampoco son dificiles y les agarre idea a los Fox que necesitan cargarse con una aguja como si fuera una pelota de fut. Mejor tener algo que puedas darle servicio tu mismo sin herramientas especiales.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Bueno, eso fue lo que me dijeron! creo que cambian los limpiadores amarillos y el servicio tarda una semana en devolverte el amortiguador, creo que en caso de requerir cambio de sellos esos van aparte... Aunque si implica algo de talacha creo que estan cobrando por hora un poco mas de lo que ingeniero gabacho cobra por la misma...? 
Disculpas? Pero si yo me la pase rete bien! En la comida ni quien se fije y no te viste nada mal, de hecho te agradezco enormemente el haber sido tan generoso con lo del mantenimiento! Pena yo por haber llegado con las manos vacias!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Bueno, eso fue lo que me dijeron! creo que cambian los limpiadores amarillos y el servicio tarda una semana en devolverte el amortiguador, creo que en caso de requerir cambio de sellos esos van aparte... Aunque si implica algo de talacha creo que estan cobrando por hora un poco mas de lo que ingeniero gabacho cobra por la misma...?
> Disculpas? Pero si yo me la pase rete bien! En la comida ni quien se fije y no te viste nada mal, de hecho te agradezco enormemente el haber sido tan generoso con lo del mantenimiento! Pena yo por haber llegado con las manos vacias!
> 
> El Rivas


Pues vamos planeando el proximo mantenimiento!! 

30min de labor y para recuperarnos del esfuerzo, algo de pasta y vino!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pues vamos planeando el proximo mantenimiento!!
> 
> 30min de labor y para recuperarnos del esfuerzo, algo de pasta y vino!! :thumbsup:


yo llevo el vino


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> yo llevo el vino


Hecho!!!

Vamos poniendole fecha!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp creo que voy a necesitar ayuda pronto.

Tengo planeado abrir el Doppio y meterle grasa a la camara PAR/Negativa. Renegade me dijo que este procedimiento reducia dramaticamente el striction natural de las 66 SL y que dura bastante. Ya de paso se ira el 50% del Works a la basura con un cambio de aceite. A ver si me consigo un aditivo Teflon y aceite MOTUL para ver si es lo mismo que el Works


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp creo que voy a necesitar ayuda pronto.
> 
> Tengo planeado abrir el Doppio y meterle grasa a la camara PAR/Negativa. Renegade me dijo que este procedimiento reducia dramaticamente el striction natural de las 66 SL y que dura bastante. Ya de paso se ira el 50% del Works a la basura con un cambio de aceite. A ver si me consigo un aditivo Teflon y aceite MOTUL para ver si es lo mismo que el Works


Si, cuando quieras.

El aditivo de teflon lo vi en una tienda... Autozone de Poza Rica... que masca esta inchi ciudad que no tiene un Autozone.

Sabes que grado de Motul usaron??

No que no se le debia poner nada al PAR, que usaba un aceite super especial y la manga del muerto?? 

Cuando quieras le metemos mano...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si, segun yo tambien era un rollo lo del PAR, pero Renegade enseño en una thread unas fotos de su Doppio totalmente desarmado enseñando el piston PAR y pues decia que si le ponias grasa se le eliminaba el striction y quedaba mucho mejor que con el aceite que le ponen.

Le pedi las instrucciones para desarmar el Doppio y ponerle grasa y me dijo que más tarde me las enviaban.

Al parecer usaron Motul 7.5 WT.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hay que conseguirnos este, es el Motul Suspension Oil Factory Line, de por si es 100% sintetico y ya tiene aditivos anti fricción.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Si, segun yo tambien era un rollo lo del PAR, pero Renegade enseño en una thread unas fotos de su Doppio totalmente desarmado enseñando el piston PAR y pues decia que si le ponias grasa se le eliminaba el striction y quedaba mucho mejor que con el aceite que le ponen.
> 
> Le pedi las instrucciones para desarmar el Doppio y ponerle grasa y me dijo que más tarde me las enviaban.
> 
> Al parecer usaron Motul 7.5 WT.


Te recomiendo algo mas facil... pruebalo a ver si funciona. Si deveras lo tienes que abrir, no pierdes nada con probar....

Quita el valve core y vierte un aceite mas bien pesado (15w o 20w) con una jeringa... Solo un poquito, como 2 o 3 cc's (ml). Fondeala un poco sin el valve core en el PAR y de cabeza (PAR sin presion, no ofrece resistencia) para que el aceite se extienda en toda la superficie interna del cartucho.

Lo malo es que el aceite "escurre" hacia abajo y necesitarias dejar la cleta un rato de cabeza o colgarla de la rueda delantera para que el aceite llegue al piston del Doppio. Por eso Renegade usa grasa, porque lubrica el piston pero no escurre y ocupa menos volumen.

Prueba eso... no requiere desarmar la tijera y no daña absolutamente nada.

En cuanto al aceite... si te late como anda el 7.5w, te recomiendo el aceite Fox (Torco), de verdad tiene mejores caracteristicas que el Golden Spectro y el Yamalube que he usado. En cuanto a viscosidad, es un poco mas denso, pero no tanto.

Tengo el Motul "Expert" que compre para el Roco... no me gusta mucho que digamos, asi que no compres Motul si no tienen el "Factory Line" o como le llamen porque el Expert es el baraton de Motul.

El Maxima que trajo ahora Antonio se ve bueno.

Edit... apenas lei tu post... Nos cruzamos... Si encuentras el Motul ese Expert, de pelos... pero el Fox anda bien, pero es caro, muy caro. Si ves algun aceite 2.5w mientras buscas el tuyo, PF compra una botella y yo te lo pago o dime donde lo tienen.

En cuanto a lo del arreglo del Doppio, yo todavia trataria con el remedio del aceite... y si no funciona, entonces la grasa. El pedo es encontrar una grasa decente. Tengo un poco de Rock N Roll Super Slick, que la neta le tengo mucha fe. Me ha salido buena y es muy ligera.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hay que confiar en estos cuates:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo llevo... mas vino! o los quesos y el pan!
pongan fecha

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Yo llevo... mas vino! o los quesos y el pan!
> pongan fecha
> 
> El Rivas


Yo llevo las chelas y el tequila.. aahuuuaa!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gente,

Rzoz viene el proximo sabado 29... alguien mas se apunta??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo me rajo.... el hijo del tio del sobrino de la rata de mi vecino me visita ese día, tendrá que ser otro día... bummer Warp!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yo me rajo.... el hijo del tio del sobrino de la rata de mi vecino me visita ese día, tendrá que ser otro día... bummer Warp!


"Acabas de arruinar el dia"...  

Muy buena, Tacu... :thumbsup:


----------

